# verifying title deed



## ABDULRAHMAN30 (Nov 21, 2015)

Dear all 

i am renting a flat in Dubai i got copy of title deed can some one tell me how can i verify this whether its original or fake. i mean is there any such verification services offered by RERA OR DLD.

Regards
Muhammad abdulRahman


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Dld will verify


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It should have the Land Department stamp on it.


----------

